# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Help Me!!! lỗi Driver Leadshine

## VuongAn

tình hình là mấy bộ Leadshine H2-758 + 86HSM85-E1 ( phiên bản mới của HBS758S + 86HBM80) đã về
em đang hì hục làm theo manual của nó http://control-drive.com/Documents/M..._manual_cn.pdf
nhưng khi chạy thì xuất hiện lỗi không thể chạy được mã lỗi 020——超差保护 theo anh gu gồ dịch ra là "bảo vệ cực kém"
em không hiểu nó là cái gì để khắc phục. bác nào biết giúp em với ạ
cảm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## nhatson

kiểm tra dây motor xem đúng phase a, phase b ko?

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> kiểm tra dây motor xem đúng phase a, phase b ko?


chuẩn hết rồi ạ Đen A+,Đor A-, vàng B+, Xanh B-

----------


## Luyến

Cụ kiểm tra dây enc hoặc môtr. Cắm motor khác vào xem nào

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Đã chạy rồi các cụ ạ, lỗi mà không phải lỗi " bẫy của chị na" đơn giản là phải cắm thêm sợi cáp encoder nối dài nó mới chạy, chứ cắm trực tiếp cọng cáp của động cơ vào nó ko chạy được 



> It is checked from engineer.
> 
> The encoder pulg insert to driver directly, right?
> 
> The engineer said that it need to use the 8 meter encoder cable, and insert to driver.
> 
> It could not use motor encoder cable inser to driver

----------

Gamo

----------


## honganle

> tình hình là mấy bộ Leadshine H2-758 + 86HSM85-E1 ( phiên bản mới của HBS758S + 86HBM80) đã về
> em đang hì hục làm theo manual của nó http://control-drive.com/Documents/M..._manual_cn.pdf
> nhưng khi chạy thì xuất hiện lỗi không thể chạy được mã lỗi 020——超差保护 theo anh gu gồ dịch ra là "bảo vệ cực kém"
> em không hiểu nó là cái gì để khắc phục. bác nào biết giúp em với ạ
> cảm ơn các bác nhiều


 anh có thể hướng dẫn em cách đấu dây với bob mach3 lpt hoặc có tài liệu bằng tiếng anh ko ạ. cho em xin với. em cám ơn

----------

